# whats the average cpu speed



## wonders_eyes (Apr 30, 2007)

is 1145 mhz slow, whats the fastest speed?


----------



## psych0fish (Apr 30, 2007)

http://www.steampowered.com/status/survey.html


----------



## kof2000 (Apr 30, 2007)

2800-3000mhz


----------



## The_Other_One (Apr 30, 2007)

MHz is not the way to judge a processor's speed anymore.  A 1.1GHz WHAT?  Celeron?  Yeah, that's pretty slow.  BUT, realize even soem of the fastest processors only run around 1.6-2.4GHz stock.


----------

